#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  Shocked by my children

## Bower

We had great family get together, my 3 boys and my daughter. All with their wives and boyfriends. Everyone pulled together with the cooking etc. 
Now i have been dealing in antiques for many years and have collected many things. Excellent period furniture, Chinese porcelain, marine paintings, Scandinavian glass and a large collection of Victorian miniature glass oil lamps.
In discussion about these items and my eventual parting from this mortal coil. I was truely shocked by my kids attitude to my varied collection.
Not only do they not admire 'my stuff' they dont want any of it. I am informed it will all go straight to auction !
I turn to my wife for support to be told, she agrees, she said its like living in a bloody museum !

I now intend spending all their inheritance on builing a mausoleum in the garden and having my treasures buried with me.

----------


## superman

Good for you Bower.

----------


## baby maker

*.....one mans trash.....is another mans treasure....*

*or in this case.....ones mans treasure is another mans trash....*

*that mausoleum idea....how about sacrificing a couple of virgins....*
*when they push the "boat out".... *

----------


## larvidchr

Why do you bother to care Bower you have had your pleasure fulfilled out of it, as long as they get joy out of your collection, like spending the proceeds from an auction on something they really need or truly will enjoy for years to come.

You wont care one way or the other once you are gone  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

sell it all and enjoy the proceeds before its too late.

----------


## DrAndy

> I was truely shocked by my kids attitude to my varied collection. Not only do they not admire 'my stuff' they dont want any of it. I am informed it will all go straight to auction ! I turn to my wife for support to be told, she agrees, she said its like living in a bloody museum !


so have you now thought about why you made them live in a "museum"?

did you not consult them before filling up the house with stuff?  They live there too

get rid of it all NOW, and use the money to have a big party to apologise, and get drunk, make a fool of yourself and have a massive argument..

oh no, wrong thread...

----------


## Carrabow

> sell it all and enjoy the proceeds before its too late.


You cant take it with you, sell it and go out with a bang! If they sell it and do not know its worth, that would be a waste as well.

----------


## Travelmate

> I was truely shocked by my kids attitude


Why don't you shock them in return. sell the bloody lot. Spend your inheritance till you get yourself into massive debt. Then leave that to them.
For sure they will remember you for many years long after you're gone.  :Smile:

----------


## blue

I remember an ancient  British film , where some practical joking  old English gentleman dies, and at his will reading all his greedy , nasty ,pompous relative gather ,
only to hear they have to do various tasks to get their share ;
one has to spend a few days in prision etc .
they all complete the tasks , only to hear , he died broke having spent the lot ,and just made them do the tasks to make them better people ,which they all agree they now are .
Bower ,you could  get rid of your pile of cash too , except rather than spend it ,give it to me , you know you stole it off us northerns in the first place anyway .

----------


## Bower

^ You would have to be up very early in the morning to catch out Northerners in the UK. Not hostile but pretty sharp and have no trust in us Southerners (i wonder why)

----------


## Bower

Joking apart, i really was surprised by my kids dislike of antiques and wonder how unobservant i must have been  not to have noticed before.
There is an apparent compromise on the horizon,my wife wants me to de-clutter, sell many of the items and modernise the house. I will then be allowed to keep or purchase two or three important items that will compliment her modern designs.
Our cleaner sighs, thank god for that, no more dusting fragile items under my oppresive supervision.
I feel i am cornered  !

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Thetyim

> I remember an ancient British film , where some practical joking old English gentleman dies


Laughter in Paradise 
1951
Alistair Sim, George Cole and Joyce Grenfell

----------


## terry57

I like to follow the auctions and have attended hundreds securing some amazing bargains along the way.

The deceased estate auction never cease to amaze me as some families seem to gather up everything the dead punter has ever owned and just foked it all of to auction.

You can find there most personal items stuffed in the bottom of a box and there's someones whole life sitting there looking at you complete with pictures and collectibles like our friend is talking about.   

Maybe some families just fok the whole lot off just to get rid of the memories or they do it for the cash.

Foked if I know. 

I don't get too attached to stuff as all my shit will go to auction as well.

----------


## Loy Toy

I reckon your children are a bit out of order mate but then again don't be so sensitive about their taste or lack of appreciating yours.

Leave your treasure to them to do what they wish and you never know they may be shocked with the return they may end up with.

You may have the last laugh from heaven.  :Smile:

----------


## Bower

> I reckon your children are a bit out of order mate but then again don't be so sensitive about their taste or lack of appreciating yours.
> 
> Leave your treasure to them to do what they wish and you never know they may be shocked with the return they may end up with.
> 
> You may have the last laugh from heaven.


Kind thoughts Loy-Toy,thank you.
I would be a first if i did have the last laugh  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> I was truely shocked by my kids attitude
> 
> 
> Why don't you shock them in return. sell the bloody lot. Spend your inheritance till you get yourself into massive debt. Then leave that to them.
> For sure they will remember you for many years long after you're gone.


Thats the ticket!

----------


## Muadib

Fuk them if they are crass enough to tell you to your face that what you hold near & dear has little or no meaning to them... If nothing else, they could ply you with platitudes to stroke your ego until you pop your clogs, then divest themselves of you collection... I'd tell 'em to all fuk off and write them out of my will... How's that?  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Not hostile but pretty sharp and have no trust in us Southerners (i wonder why)


Mistrust of people who can speak properly and have an education?

----------


## Bower

> Fuk them if they are crass enough to tell you to your face that what you hold near & dear has little or no meaning to them... If nothing else, they could ply you with platitudes to stroke your ego until you pop your clogs, then divest themselves of you collection... I'd tell 'em to all fuk off and write them out of my will... How's that?


Inventive and very effective but well, if you have kids, bank of mum and dad and all that.
 Added to this, my wife is a lot younger than me and very tolerant of my lifestyle.
I guess i owe her something   :Smile:

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

I think it sounds like you have a very nice commection, Bower. I daresay when you are gone, the sentimental value of it will mean something to them. 

I hear similar noises from my family over my bric a brac, such as my autographed photo of Heinrich Himmler and various other things.

----------


## Looper

> my 3 boys and my daughter. All with their wives and boyfriends


If there was more than one boyfriend then leave everything to the shirt lifter as they will not have any rug rats running round and smashing stuff up.

Actually, mausoleum idea sounds like the go so they can't flog it either.

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> my 3 boys and my daughter. All with their wives and boyfriends
> 
> 
> If there was more than one boyfriend then leave everything to the shirt lifter as they will not have any rug rats running round and smashing stuff up.
> 
> Actually, mausoleum idea sounds like the go so they can't flog it either.


Very astute of you, well observed. However one son's wife, estranged, bought her current boyfriend with her. My first wife and her boyfriend were here too but she has had her share !     

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## DrAndy

> Fuk them if they are crass enough to tell you to your face that what you hold near & dear has little or no meaning to them...


Maybe holding objects as near and dear is not the best way to live?

whilst they may be precious and beautifully made, they are still just things

----------


## baby maker

> However one son's wife, estranged, bought her current boyfriend with her. My first wife and her boyfriend were here too but she has had her share !


 

*.....with a line up like that.....you should be handing it out, as memorabilia, after the games....*
*   *

----------


## kmart

> I turn to my wife for support to be told, she agrees, she said its like living in a bloody museum !



Operate a 2-tier entry fee and charge them double to come in.  :mid:

----------


## PlanK

> Joking apart, i really was surprised by my kids dislike of antiques and wonder how unobservant i must have been not to have noticed before.


You remind me of my old man.  On the rare occasions that all the family's together he pulls out some old stuff that belonged to my Great, Great, Great blah, blah, blah and asks who wants it.  We all look at our feet and graciously indicate that we will selflessly let one of our other siblings have it.  More stuff is not what anyone needs, especially not old stuff.  Sell it on or donate it to some place that will appreciate it.

----------

